# GRINDING CHISELS



## Brit-in-France (24 Apr 2009)

Dear All
I have an Eclipse chisel/plane honing gauge from year dot which has and is still serving me well. Have gone through a number of stones as they get out of 'flat' despite care taken to us as much of the stone as possible.

Several questions for you:

1. For the first angle of the chisel and for a speedy accurate grind, any ideas i.e.jigs, for using a benchtop grindwheel resulting in the correct angle. Naturally the second angle would be achieved with the honing gauge and oilstone, and the final finish of honing gauge and mega fine wet & dry glued to MDF.
2. I there any way of truing a worn stone? I know they are comparitively cheap, but in France every thing is dearer sometimes by 3 x and now retired and I am a cheapskate so SWMBO implies.


----------



## mickthetree (24 Apr 2009)

Hey there

I use my piece of float glass with abrasive roll spray mounted on it. I use this for grinding a new bevel too and flattening the sole of my planes. Every workshop should have one ;-)







I flatten my waterstone everytime before I use it.

I also flattened an old knackered oil stone (after I had soaked it in white spirit overnight and dried it out) and this worked great too.

Float glass was from local glass merchants, but get the edges beveled too as they are so dangerous.

Also matthew at workshop heaven sells them here.

I got my abrasive roll of ebay but I think matthew does that as well.


----------



## gidon (24 Apr 2009)

Hi Brit

1. If you're going to hone a secondary bevel I'd grind at around 25 degrees. Have a look at my freehand grinding video in my signature for some tips. For a grinding jig I use this:






2. With a jig like the one above, use a diamond dresser - ideally clamped in some guide and slide it along to dress the face of the wheel.

Cheers

Gidon


----------



## halken (24 Apr 2009)

i've watched the videos and i think they are very infomative so heres my problem i have some marples and some irwin chisels and using your methods i can get a very reasonable edge but they dont hold the edge very long. Even fitting internal softwood doors they dont last very long. I am a enthusiastic amateur and only use the chisels in my shed or for fitting doors for friends so heres the rub what kind of chisels would you recommend i am sure i have read that very old second hand ones (good makes) can sometimes be bought a boot sales and that these are made from better steel but to be honest i wouldn't know what to look for any hints would be appreciated

ps sorry if i have hijacked this thread and it may be posted in the wrong place


----------



## Brit-in-France (24 Apr 2009)

Thanks Gidon

Most helpfull. Thought there was a magic formula re- the angle to be achieved versus the diameter of the wheel. Also have an old whetestone incased in a flexible (wish they had made it rigid) plastic water trough, but is out of true. Will get a Screwfix stone dresser and along with a copy of your jig, give it a go.

Regards

Brit


----------



## Brit-in-France (24 Apr 2009)

No prob Kenny,

For what it's worth, my chisels are Stanley and I've had 'em for over 20 yrs.

Good luck,

Brit


----------



## gidon (25 Apr 2009)

Thanks both of you for comments on videos.
Halken - I would suggest steepening the honing angle a fraction until you get a more robust edge. You could always try a honing guide to experiment with angles. If you do less paring and more whacking with a mallet perhaps try 35 degrees?
Good luck Brit - let us know how you get on.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Derek Willis. (2 May 2009)

Brit-over-there,
I have used a veritas grinding jig for about ten or twelve years, together with the sliding table, it will give you the perfect angle of bevel every time, it has probably been improved since my purchase all that time ago, but with one of these you would not believe the edge you can get without even honing.
As for flattening of stones, use a piece of plate glass, some silver sand and water, it works every time, but patience is needed.
Derek.


----------



## Brit-in-France (2 May 2009)

Thanks Guys for your suggestions.

My original enquiry was along the lines of seeking a 'cure-all' gismo that I could attach to my 6" grinder that would give me the 25 degree angle. (Basically also on 'the cheap')
Looking back I could have explained this better.
I also wondered if one scratch built a toolrest - was there a formula for 1. achieving the desired angle and 2. preventing the grind stone from eating too much chisel.

Following the various replies, I intend to true up the whetstone (that also houses a seperate grinder) and give that ago first. (Its the cheapest option first) As SWMBO is returning to UK for family stuff this weekend along with shopping lists for Halfords, Screwfix, Machinemart and B & Q, I can get a diamond wheel dresser for about 8 quid from Machinemart.

Will let you know the success or otherwise.

Good weekend all

Brit


----------



## Brit-in-France (2 May 2009)

FOR GIDON

Watched your video - brilliant, should be on a CD with every copy of the various woodworking mags.

Thanks from me and no doubt hundreds of others that have watched in awe. Like most things - simple when you know how, its the 'how' bit thats the wall to climb.

Regards
Brit-in-France


----------



## gidon (6 May 2009)

Thank you Brit-in-France! Very glad you found them useful.
Cheers
Gidon


----------

